# Personagem



## Tomby

*Personagem* é uma palavra feminina, como todas as acabadas em (_-gem_), em princípio de origem francesa, mas sempre tive a dúvida sobre o possível uso masculino em algumas frases.
Por exemplo: A Ingrid Bergman é a personagem principal do filme "Casablanca".  
O problema aparece quando devo escrever, por exemplo, "O Marlon Brando é a personagem principal do filme O Poderoso Chefão" ou "....é *o* personagem ....".  
Pode ser uma opção: "O Marlon Brando é a *personagem masculina* principal do filme O Poderoso Chefão"? 
Obrigado desde já!


----------



## Outsider

Tombatossals, a palavra personagem _devia_ ser feminina e invariável, de acordo com a gramática prescritiva e por uma questão de coerência com outras palavras terminadas em _-agem_. No entanto, na prática ouvirá muita gente alternar "a personagem" com "o personagem", de acordo com o sexo da pessoa a que se referem. Até o fazem com uma certa sobranceria. É um daqueles erros que quase soam a chique.


----------



## Vanda

Até pouco era mesmo: a personagem. Hoje já são aceitas as duas formas. O Houaiss já reza: personagem - ■ substantivo de dois gêneros 
E veja este comentário no ciberdúvidas.


Argh, Out, desta vez você foi mais rápido.


----------



## Tomby

Um bem-haja a todos! 
Não sei que seria deste fórum sem a *Vanda* e o *Outsider*, sempre bem dispostos para ajudar.
Obrigado novamente. 
Um abraço.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Eu continuo usando no feminino sempre. É uma daquelas coisas que aprendemos quando pequenos e nunca mais esquecemos.


----------



## Vós

anaczz said:


> É mais ou menos isso. Há quem fale dessa forma e, geralmente, numa tentativa de "falar bonito". Mas é errado e não soa muito bem. Provavelmente o Luís Fernando Veríssimo a está usando para caracterizar *o* *(**a)* personagem.



Personagem é substantivo feminino.


----------



## Macunaíma

^^ Isso é um francesismo _démodé_. Os dicionários registram as duas formas, sendo a masculina a mais utilizada quando não se especifica o gênero.


----------



## MèngDié

Macunaíma said:


> ^^ Isso é um francesismo _démodé_. Os dicionários registram as duas formas, sendo a masculina a mais utilizada quando não se especifica o gênero.



Es-tu sûr qu'il s'agit d'un_ francesismo_? Le mot "personnage" est masculin en français.


----------



## anaczz

Vós said:


> Personagem é substantivo feminino.


Ah é??? 
Acho que não. Que eu saiba, é comum de dois gêneros e aceita tanto o artigo feminino quanto o masculino.




ass.: Ana san


----------



## Denis555

MèngDié said:


> Es-tu sûr qu'il s'agit d'un_ francesismo_? Le mot "personnage" est masculin en français.



As palavras terminadas em "age" no francês se transformam em português com "agem" no final. Mas ao contrário do que acontece em francês, essas palavras são *femininas* em português.
Le voyage (masculina) = A viagem (feminina)
Le sabotage (masculina) = A sabotagem (feminina)
Le triage (masculina) = A triagem (feminina)
Le passage (masculina) = A passagem (feminina)
Le paysage (masculina) = A paisagem (feminina)


*MAS* a palavra personagem é *masculina* para indicar um homem ou alguém indeterminado 
e *feminina* para indicar uma mulher.

Porém, _alguns puristas _acham que essa palavra deva ser usada no feminino para tudo para seguir as outras palavras em -agem. 
Mas no Brasil, há essa clara distinção, ver no Dicionário Aulete.
Aqui mais informação sobre o assunto.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> *MAS* a palavra personagem é *masculina* para indicar um homem ou alguém indeterminado
> e *feminina* para indicar uma mulher.
> […] no Brasil, há essa clara distinção,


Em galego é a mesma coisa que no português do Brasil.


----------



## Vanda

O problema é que nem os gramáticos chegaram à conclusão de que _personagem _deve ser masculino ou feminino. NO passado era lei: feminino; hoje , o uso (ah! o uso!) liberou os dois usos. Acho difícil a gente ser categórico, bater o pé que tem que ser _o ou a _personagem. Hoje aceitam-se os dois, vai depender de que gramático vocês estão defendendo pra afirmar que tem que ser_ o ou a._ 

o /a personagem

o/a personagem


----------



## MèngDié

Denis555 said:


> As palavras terminadas em "age" no francês se transformam em português com "agem" no final. Mas ao contrário do que acontece em francês, essas palavras são *femininas* em português.



Boa observação. O mesmo fenômeno acontece em espagnol, em que as palavras terminadas em "agem" em português terminam em "aje", e elas são masculinas em espanhol. Então ainda não estou convencido de que o francessismo tem muito a ver nesta discussão. Mas é sem importância, porque todos vêm de latim no final das contas.


----------



## Vós

O uso, o uso afinal, se os gramáticos não concordam ainda se é ou não, não importa dicionário que, fica inventando da sua gramática imaginária, continua  a lei antiga.

E não tem nada de chique escrever errado, e imitar a língua francesa...


----------



## anaczz

Também acho que não tem nada de chique em escrever errado...


----------



## machadinho

Vanda said:


> Até pouco era mesmo: a personagem. Hoje já são aceitas as duas formas.


Que coincidência! Reparem na penúltima frase do conto _Pílades e Orestes_ do Machado, publicado em 1903:


> É também o fecho da minha história. Orestes vive ainda, sem os remorsos do modelo grego. Pilades é agora *o* personagem mudo de Sófocles. Orai por ele! (p713 das _OC_ de 1962)


Não é argumento, mas fica como abonação.


----------



## Vós

Licença poética e blá e mais blares...


Eu só não sei quem disse, que somente pelo uso a língua muda... é preciso certificar na gramática, e eu nunca vi esse negócio de personagem ser substantivo masculino...

Agora está certo.

Eu posso escrever vc, e nestante, e joão, e brazil, e cibola, e tantos... porque se o povo usa então está certo já pode colocar no dicionário.


----------



## XiaoRoel

O que é poder, pode-se escrever o que se queira, outra coisa é que se deva. Pelo caminho que estás a propor em poucos anos aló iria a unidade da língua, a transmissão cultural e, o que é pior, o bom gosto.


----------



## anaczz

Como bem diziam A. R. Gonçalves Vianna e G. de Vasoncellos Abreu em sua circular "Bases da Ortografia Portuguesa" - Lisboa, 1885.
*"PRINCÍPIOS JERAIS DE TODA ORTOGRAFIA*

  1.º Uma língua é um facto social; não depende do capricho de ninguém alterá-la fundamentalmente.

  2.º Como facto social é produto complexo, variável por evolução própria da sociedade cujas relações serve.
  3.º A ortografia é o sistema de escrita pelo qual é representada a língua dum povo ou duma nação num certo estado de evolução glotolójica..." (e segue)

Isso foi no tempo em que aboliram o _ph (pharmacia), ch (chimica), th_ (_thermometro_) e ainda se escrevia _jeral_, _Brazil _e _naõ_. Muito interessante!


----------



## machadinho

*O* filósofo Hannah Arendt é esplêndid*o* e *o* poeta Cecília Meireles é divin*o* ficam ótimos no papel, não ficam?  O mesmo com *a* personagem Orestes; no fundo, é questão de gosto.


----------



## anaczz

machadinho said:
			
		

> *O* filósofo Hannah Arendt é esplêndid*o* e *o* poeta Cecília Meireles é divin*o*


Coisas assim, por soarem tão mal, acabam por ser modificadas pelos próprios falantes da língua.
No VOLP da Academia Brasileira de Letras : "personagem s.2g." Não sei se o VOLP também usa de licença poética... 
E também não entendo porque o Vós quer congelar o idioma a partir do momento em que ele foi alfabetizado... Vamos então voltar ao ph, ao Brazil...
O Português ainda não é uma língua morta, portanto muda, evolui; aqui e ali, acaba por moldar-se à forma como é utilizado pelos seus falantes.


----------



## Denis555

Eu sempre escrevo e digo "o personagem", exceto quando se trata de mulheres.
Exemplos:
O Homem-Aranha é um personagem dos quadrinhos.
Harry Potter é um personagem fictício.
Os personagens da novela Vale Tudo.
Os personagens do livro O Cortiço


Mas claro:
Iracema é uma personagem de um livro de José de Alencar


----------



## Vanda

Acredito que a maioria de nós, brasileiros, apelamos para este recurso atualmente: conforme post acima do Dennis, mudamos o artigo para feminino ou masculino no caso específico.


----------



## Istriano

o personagem  (m.)
a personagem  (f.)

a gente está cansado (m.)
a gente está cansada (f.)

Vossa Mercê é bonito (m.)
Vossa Mercê é bonita (f.)

 eu falo _um omelete, o pampa, minha sunga, uns tapas... _mas respeito o uso de outras pessoas (que dizem _uma omelete, a pampa_, _meu sunga_, _umas tapas_)...
Realmente, na língua, nada é imutável, por isso temos formas alternativas como  _a/o dó,  a/o alface_ na língua popular.  [Essas duas nem ''abonadas'' pelo Houaiss].


----------



## uchi.m

Istriano said:


> Realmente, na língua, nada é imutável, por isso temos formas alternativas como  _a/o dó,  a/o alface_ na língua popular.  [Essas duas nem ''abonadas'' pelo Houaiss].


_A dó_ e _o dó_ são diferentes, não são? E _a alface_ e _o alface_? São?


----------



## machadinho

Uma vez que personagem é substantivo em(1) A personagem *de* Sófocles é má.
(2) O personagem *de* Sófocles é mau.​ Qual a classe de personagem em (3) e (4)?
(3) A personagem Orestes é má.
(4) O personagem Orestes é mau.​Entre personagem e Orestes, qual é o adjunto adnominal, e qual o núcleo do sujeito?


----------



## uchi.m

machadinho said:


> Entre personagem e Orestes, qual é o adjunto adnominal, e qual o núcleo do sujeito?


Essa pergunta me faz lembrar da Profa. Sônia, mas não a da facul, mas a do colégio...

O adjunto é _personagem_; _Orestes _é o núcleo.


----------



## machadinho

Logo, o artigo concorda com Orestes. Se for isso mesmo, não tem discussão.


----------



## uchi.m

Muito a _carma_ nessa hora. E quando a/o personagem não tem nome próprio? É um(a) zé(ia)-ninguém sem nome, ou indeterminado (o nome, não _outra coisa_)?

A personagem principal define o caráter do filme.
O personagem principal define o caráter do filme.


----------



## anaczz

Até mesmo "o grama" (unidade de massa) já tem sido "abonado" como "a grama".


----------



## uchi.m

anaczz said:


> Até mesmo "o grama" (unidade de massa) já tem sido "abonado" como "a grama".


Na academia, não (não a de ginástica, a outra... não, não aquela outra, a faculdade mesmo).


----------



## Denis555

machadinho said:


> Uma vez que personagem é substantivo em(1) A personagem *de* Sófocles é má.
> (2) O personagem *de* Sófocles é mau.​Qual a classe de personagem em (3) e (4)?(3) A personagem Orestes é má.
> (4) O personagem Orestes é mau.​Entre personagem e Orestes, qual é o adjunto adnominal, e qual o núcleo do sujeito?




Sendo "personagem" comum de dois gêneros, vai concordar com o gênero da pessoa de que se trata, no caso "Orestes". 
No entanto, "personagem" será o núcleo do sujeito (!) e não Orestes. 
Orestes também não será adjunto adnominal. Nesse caso, Orestes será o chamado *aposto especificador (ou especificativo)*, quer dizer, aquele que especifica o termo a que se refere e não vem acompanhado de vírgulas.
Um exemplo muito parecido com o exemplo acima:
*O* presidente Lula é pernanbucan*o*.
*A* presidente Dilma é mineir*a*.

Ver aqui uma boa explicação das diferenças.

Há centenas de exemplos diários com o *aposto especificador*:
O rio *Tietê* está poluído.
O jogador *Ronaldinho* acena para os fãs.
O cantor *Michael Jackson *morreu inesperadamente.
O Papa *Bento XVI *irá ao Brasil.
A cidade *de São Paulo *teve influência italiana. -> diferente de "as ruas de São Paulo" (adjunto adnominal)


----------



## marta12

> *Tombatossals*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Personagem* é uma palavra feminina, como todas as acabadas em (_-gem_), em princípio de origem francesa, mas sempre tive a dúvida sobre o possível uso masculino em algumas frases.
> Por exemplo: A Ingrid Bergman é a personagem principal do filme "Casablanca".
> O problema aparece quando devo escrever, por exemplo, "O Marlon Brando é  a personagem principal do filme O Poderoso Chefão" ou "....é *o* personagem ....".
> Pode ser uma opção: "O Marlon Brando é a *personagem masculina* principal do filme O Poderoso Chefão"?
> Obrigado desde já!​




Em Portugal é um pouco diferente.

Nos exemplos dados nunca usaríamos a palavra "personagem", mas sim ator ou atriz:
A Ingrid Bergman é a atrix principal do filme Casablanca e o Marlon Brando é o ator principal do filme O Poderoso Chefão.

Para nós "personagem" é o papel interpretado pelos atores.

Nos livros são sempre personagens e eu pessoalmente uso sempre o feminino


----------



## uchi.m

marta12 said:


> Em Portugal é um pouco diferente.
> 
> Nos exemplos dados nunca usaríamos a palavra "personagem", mas sim ator ou atriz:
> A Ingrid Bergman é a atrix principal do filme Casablanca e o Marlon Brando é o ator principal do filme O Poderoso Chefão.
> 
> Para nós "personagem" é o papel interpretado pelos atores.
> 
> Nos livros são sempre personagens e eu pessoalmente uso sempre o feminino


Que tal criarem um gênero neutro na língua portuguesa? E outros gêneros mais também refrescar azidéia, pessuau

Pelo menos cinco gêneros serviria, porque existem animais pentassexuais na natureza: cinofilia, psitofilia, retrete-filia, travesseiro-filia e mãofilia. 

Alguém se filia?


----------



## Istriano

Em inglês, às vezes se usa *actor *de um jeito mais geral (tanto para _ator _como para _atriz_):
JESSICA ALBA THINKS SHE'S A GOOD ACTOR.

Eu uso _o personagem _(geral, ou masculino), _a personagem _(feminino).


----------



## Denis555

marta12 said:


> Nos exemplos dados nunca usaríamos a palavra "personagem", mas sim ator ou atriz:
> A Ingrid Bergman é a atrix principal do filme Casablanca e o Marlon Brando é o ator principal do filme O Poderoso Chefão.
> 
> Para nós "personagem" é o papel interpretado pelos atores.



Que nem no Brasil. Mas nas telenovelas algumas pessoas podem até chegar às vezes a confundir os dois , tipo, a personalidade do personagem passaria para a personalidade do ator! Confundir o ator Rowan Atkinson com o  seu personagem "Mr. Bean"


----------



## nick1990

o termo « personagem » no masculino não é tão recente assim como vocês dão a entender. em razão de ser um galicismo, está na língua faz muito tempo, (como todo e bom galicismo) como no passo do machado de assis que o tocaio dele citou antes.


----------



## MèngDié

nicolai.rostov said:


> ...em razão de ser um galicismo, está na língua faz muito tempo, (como todo e bom galicismo)...



Desculpem por insistir. Por que é que tudos dizem que "personagem" é um galicismo? Personagem é "personnage" em francês, "personaje" em espanhol, e "personaggio" em italiano. Todas estas palavras são parecidas, e todas (exceto em português) são masculinas. Portanto não percebo um vínculo particular com francês. Acaso todas as palavras terminadas em "gem" vêm de francês? Gostaria de saber...


----------



## machadinho

Sim, MèngDié. Mas, veja, quase todos¹ os substantivos  portugueses que terminam em -agem são femininos. O galicismo é abrir exceção para *o* personagem por causa de *le* personnage. O galicismo não está no termo, mas no gênero.

¹Exceções: o selvagem, o curta-metragem, o longa-metragem.


----------



## nick1990

MèngDié said:


> Todas estas palavras são parecidas, e todas (exceto em português) são masculinas. Portanto não percebo um vínculo particular com francês. Acaso todas as palavras terminadas em "gem" vêm de francês? Gostaria de saber...


boa observação, mas o desvio continua se colocarmos « estrangeirismo » no lugar de « galicismo ». tanto faz na verdade.


----------

